# tout en  + participe présent



## steph28

Quelsqu'un a-t-il une suggestion? merci

"Tout en confirmant et maintenant les termes de notre courrier, nous espérons trouver une solution" 

"Al confirmar y mantener los términos de nuestro correo, esperamos solucionar esta situación?"
ou
"Mientras confirmamos y mantenemos las palabras de nuestro correo"


----------



## steiner

"Esperamos encontrar una solución, confirmando y manteniendo..."


----------



## rightbabel

Nueva pregunta
​
Bon jour les amis,

¿Cómo traduciría el "*tout en suscitant"* en esta frase?

FRASE: Le refus japonais de repenser son histoire sert de prétexte aux protestations chinoises *tout en suscitant* un mecontentement de la Corée du Sud. 

¿Alguén me ayuda?

Merci bien à tous


----------



## ahbon

Hola!!

Bueno pues yo lo traduciría como un gerundio: "suscitando/originando un descontento en Corea del Sur"

Espero que te sirva

à bientôt..


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- a la vez que suscita

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cuki

Nueva pregunta
​
HOla me gustaría saber como se podría traducir esta frase. Muchisimas gracias.

*Tout en restant cohérent*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Te propongo:  "manteniéndose coherente"


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonsoir!
Je sollicite votre aide pour traduire "tout en " je ne sais pas si "tout" en est rapport avec le style ou si cela signifie "en même temps", est-ce que cela se traduit ou on utilise seulement le gérondif car je n'ai pas trouvé ce point dans ma grammaire.
Voici un exemple pour illustrer:

*Il a traduit ce texte tout en supprimant certains mots et en modifiant quelques expressions.*
*Tradujo este texto omitiendo algunas palabras y cambiando unas oraciones.*

*Est-ce correct?*
* Merci beaucoup!*


----------



## Domtom

alumnafrancesa said:


> _Il a traduit ce texte tout en supprimant certains mots et en modifiant quelques expressions._
> _Tradujo este texto omitiendo algunas palabras y cambiando unas oraciones._


 
Yo pondría:

_Tradujo/Ha traducido este texto suprimiendo algunas palabras y modificando algunas expresiones._

Como ves, no he traducido "tout", pero voy a dormir tranquilo esta noche __

Tampoco he traducido_ "en"_ (= de él = del texto).
-


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Pensez-vous que "tout" est une tournure de style et que cela n'a pas un sens particulier ? J'avoue que là je me pose même la question du point de vue de français, à savoir quelle est sa valeur?
Mais si vous dîtes qu'on peut ne pas le traduire sans problème, alors je dormirai moi aussi sur mes deux oreilles pour l'espagnol, quant au français....


----------



## Domtom

Eso creo, que está como de "adorno" digamos. Quizá mi respuesta venga un poco en parte influida por mi catalán: _"Tot anant cap a casa, me'l vaig trobar."_ Que no dudaría ni un segundo en traducirlo al castellano por: _"Yendo_ (gerundio del verbo_ ir_) _hacia casa, me lo encontré."_ (Es decir, no traduzco _tot_, que en catalán es _tout_ en francés o _todo_ en español.) Como sabes, soy bilingüe de castellano y catalán desde que nací.

Espera otras maneras de ver esto, que no pretendo tener la verdad absoluta.


----------



## soy-yo

Moi j'aurais bien vu ce "tout" pour dire "allant jusqu'à", "y compris", "en même temps". Mais je ne sais pas s'il faut le traduire pour autant.


----------



## Domtom

A lo mejor tenéis razón.

En este caso, yo pondría:

_Tradujo/Ha traducido este texto aún teniendo que suprimir algunas palabras y modificar algunas expresiones._

De momento es lo que se me ocurre, pero igual edito o añado otras alternativas.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Domtom,

Me parece que "aun teniendo que" trae una obligacion y a mi parecer el autor lo ha hecho de su propia voluntad. No sé si me explico bien.


----------



## Domtom

Hombre... no creo que aquí el verbo _tener que_ implique obligación... También puede significar _verse en la necesidad_, pero más en el sentido de conveniencia que de obligación.

Además, creo que en mi traducción en el post nº 2 (por cierto, editada: era mejor el _algunas_ de *Alumna* que mi _ciertas_) ya hay, creo, implícita la noción de "mientras", en el mismo hecho de que _omitiendo_ es un gerundio:

_Tradujo/Ha traducido este texto suprimiendo algunas palabras y modificando algunas expresiones._

En efecto, se sobrentiende que no dice que para traducir el texto lo único que ha hecho es suprimir palabras y cambiar expresiones u oraciones, sino que es sólo una de las cosas que ha hecho para traducir.

Por otra parte, acabo de encontrar esto:

*tout en* _(devant un gérondif) _no se traduce, basta poner el verbo en gerundio o en pretérito imperfecto precedido de *mientras*_ (para indicar simultaneidad)_, o se traduce por *aunque* _(quoique)_ y el verbo se pone en pretérito imperfecto o gerundio.

FUENTE:

RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: *Grand Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol. *Larousse-Bordas, Paris, 2ème édition, 1998, (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Page 673 de F-E.
-


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tout :

*2.* [Suivi du gérondif, _tout en_ + part. prés. ] 
*a)* [Pour exprimer la simultanéité] _Tout en marchant; tout en parlant_. _Tout en expliquant à Juliette l'objet de sa visite, elle admirait le buffet, la table ronde, les chaises cannelées et la pendule dorée_ (Aymé, _Jument_, 1933, p. 234). 
*b)* [Pour exprimer l'oppos. entre deux faits] _La royauté même, acculée, avait dû convoquer les États-Généraux, tout en les redoutant_ (Jaurès, _Ét. soc._, 1901, p. 44). 

Source CNRTL

Totalmente de acuerdo con el Larousse, que cita Domtom,, no se traduce en español si va con gerundio o se traduce por mientras y un tiempo conjugado.

El ejemplo elegido por Alumnafrancesa no me parece muy acertado porque el gerundio lo hubiera hecho recaer en el verbo traducir, ya que la acción principal y la que dura siempre es la traducción y las secundarias las de omitir y cortar .

Y si fuera para expresar la manera, entonces sobraría este "tout". Hablo de la frase en francés, claro.

Este es mi parecer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## soy-yo

Bon, c'est ce qu'on appelle mettre les points sur les zi. C'est sûr, à force d'ergoter, de chipoter, de pinailler et de chercher la petite bête.

Bueno, estoy aqui para aprender.

Gracias DomTom y Gevy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonsoir!
je dois dire que vous m'avez bien éclairé, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait dans cet exemple simultanéité des actions, je pensais qu'elles se faisaient successivement. 
Mais après réflexion, j'ai compris maintenant qu'il y a une opposition : 

 (*dans la grammaire de la sorbonne il est dit que le "tout" est obligatoire lorqu'on veut montrer une oppositon (tout en travaillant beaucoup, il sort très souvent),* 
j'en suis sûre par rapport à mon contexte, est-ce que cette oppositon se marque avec mientras que + prétérit et on enlève ensuite les autres gérondifs qu'on traduit par des prétérits aussi.
Merci!


----------



## abécédaire

Bonsoir

Ce point grammaticale sur le forum m'a interpelé car j'ai un texte que je cherche à traduire qui comprend la même expression "tout en".

Le texte en français est nt été insérés par la suite beaucoup d'ajouts tout en supprimant  ce qu'on avait cité au sujet de la psychologie de l'enfant.

Voici la traduction que je propose:
fueron agregagados  muchos temas mientras que fueron  omitidos lo mencionado acerca de la psicologia del nino.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Abécédaire:

¿Puedes volver a poner la frase francesa, por fa? Parece que falta algo después de "Le texte français est".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## abécédaire

hola

le début de laphrase est:



 Ont été insérés par la suite beaucoup d'ajouts tout en supprimant  ce qu'on avait cité au sujet de la psychologie de l'enfant.

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Propones:

fueron agregagados muchos temas mientras que fueron omitidos lo mencionado acerca de la psicologia del nino.

. Mientras que: está muy bien.
. Hay un error de concordancia entre el verbo y el sujeto (lo: es singular)
. lo ya mencionado, creo que sería más claro (en francés: ce qu'on avait cité : el verbo en pluscuamperfecto indica anterioridad).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## abécédaire

Hola 

Si, usted tiene razon hay un error de concordancia.Tambien quisiera saber  si  "mientras que" corresponde a " tout en" cuando hay una idea de oposicion   o si podemos igualmente utilzar mientras sin el "que".

Saludos

Abécédaire.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, la oposición es el punto 2 de las definiciones que copié más arriba en el mensaje 9. 
Y sí también, pero que te lo confirmen los nativos (por si me equivoco), se puede usar *mientras* en vez de *mientras que,* con el mismo sentido.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

> Ont été insérés par la suite beaucoup d'ajouts tout en supprimant ce qu'on avait cité au sujet de la psychologie de l'enfant.


 
Mi intento-propuesta:

_Luego fueron insertados muchos añadidos aunque suprimiendo lo que había sido citado relativo a la psicología del niño._


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola

*Citation de Dom-tom *

Mi intento-propuesta:
_Luego fueron insertados muchos añadidos *aunque suprimiendo* lo que había sido citado relativo a la psicología del niño._

_Podria alguien explicarme porque en este ejemplo podemos utilizar el gerundio sin "haber" nunca lo vi._

_muchas gracias!_


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

On continue donc avec le gérondif.

La raison est la même qu'en français: mais en supprimant /en supprimant cependant/tout en supprimant...

Et je ne vois pas du tout où on devrait mettre _haber_.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonsoir!
ce que je voulais dire c'est qu' après "aunque" je m'attendais à un verbe conjugué et que je ne l'avais jamais vu suivi du gérondif même dans mes lectures, n'étant pas native et ne trouvant nulle part l'explication, j'ai pensé qu'il fallait demander même si c'était au risque de paraître ridicule.
Même si on fait beaucoup de thème dans l'apprentissage d'une langue c'est souvent du thème grammatical et on ne trouve que les formes que l'enseignant choisi de nous faire travailler.

Bisous!
à+++++++

j'ai trouvé un exemple (sur internet) qui ressemble concernant le gérondif exprimant la concession 
Con *valor concesivo* 
Ej.: Aun siendo de familia humilde, Ana posee una educación exquisita (aunque sea)
Je ne sais pas si je saurai l'utiliser à bon escient mais je suis très contente d'avoir appris cela sur le gérondif car avant j'utilisais surtout aunque.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El *gerundio simple* nunca lleva el auxiliar y todos los verbos lo tienen. Se emplea para dar una idea de duración o como complemento circunstancial de modo (el caso de su ejemplo).
- _Escribo escuchando la radio / escribo a la par que escucho la radio / escribo mientras escucho la radio = j'écris tout en écoutant la radio_

El *gerundio compuesto* (con haber) sólo refleja la idea de duración pero en relación con el pasado o en un pasado respeto de otro verbo.
- La cigala habiendo cantado todo el verano, fue a visitar a su vecina la hormiga...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!
m_e_rci pour l'explication, je voulais savoir si dans votre exemple:

*"escribo mientras escucho la radio*" s'il est possible de dire "*mientras escuchando la radio?" ou c'est impossible (si c'est la cas pourquoi?)*


----------



## Gévy

Hola :

Non, ou tu dis escuchando la radio ou tu dis mientras escucho la radio.

Retourne au français et tu verras qu'une fois encore on fait pareil: j'écris en écoutant la radio /j'écris pendant que j'écoute la radio. Mais pas :  j'écris pendant écoutant la radio.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

En el sólo español hay muchos hilos sobre el gerundio.
Aqui tiene un mensaje muy completo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2210090&postcount=7

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonsoir!

je vais vous paraître gourde, j'avais trouvé ce site sur internet, je l'ai lu mais ce qui me posait problème c'est la structure "aunque" que j'ai toujours vu suivi d'un indicatif ou d'un subjonctif (bien que, même si) mais je ne connaissais pas "aunque+gérondif"
je connaissais avec estar, les semi-auxiliaires, mais là je reconnais être toujours dans le flou....

Merci quand même, peut être finirai-je par comprendre.


----------



## syrengo

Nueva pregunta
​
Salut tout le monde 
voici la phrase à traduire:

"on vous promet la lune tout en voulant vous faire croire que l'on peut obtenir..." 

le prometen la luna mientras quieren que se crea que se puede obtener..."
Pero me parece demasiado pesado, demasiados "que"...
¿alguna idea?


----------



## Domtom

Me parece que puede decirse:

Uno/Se le promete la Luna queriéndole hacer creer que se puede conseguir.


----------



## syrengo

gracias de nuevo  pero la repetición de 2 infinitivos seguidos me parece también un poco torpe... "hacer creer" tb lo querría evitar...


----------



## Domtom

O sino:

Uno/Se le (1) promete la Luna con el objeto/fin de hacerle (1) creer que se puede conseguir

----
(1) le = a usted


----------



## syrengo

me gusta... no sé si quiere decir exactamente la misma cosa, pero creo que la traducción tiene más sentido todavía que la frase original jeje


----------



## anareemm

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola quería preguntar si alguien sabría cómo puedo traducir "Tous en se hâtant", les élèves gardaient le silence. 
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

No sería más bien: "*tout* en se hâtant,...
¿Nos lo puedes confirmar, por favor?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anareemm:

¿Estás segura de que es "tous" y no "tout"?

¿Cual sería tu propuesta de traducción? Sobre lo que hagas tú podremos ayudar, pero no estamos para hacerlo en tu lugar. .

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## anareemm

Llevasi razón, es tout en se hâtant, me he equivocado. Muchas gracias


----------



## Ludovico II

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido*​
Hola a todos,

Me gustaría saber qué valor daríais a la expresión "tout en étant" en el siguiente contexto:

"...le romantisme de Iéna refuse la position kantienne *tout en étant* marqué par l'impossibilité de revenir en deçà, c'est-à-dire de revenir à une philosophie dogmatique inspirée par Wolff..."

Yo creo que tiene valor concesivo, se podría traducir como "a pesar de".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## adicte

yo lo entiendo más bien como = *a la vez que*


----------



## Ludovico II

¿A la vez que? Entonces, ¿qué traducción propondrías para la oración?
Gracias.


----------



## adicte

Propones tú, y yo modifico si es menester. Esa es la regla del foro.


----------



## Ludovico II

Sí, lo sé, pero no le encuentro sentido a tu propuesta en este contexto. El sentido (no la traducción) global, tal y como yo lo entiendo, es éste: "el romanticismo de Jena trata de oponerse a la filosofía kantiana, aunque no puede superar u obviar a la filosofía crítica..." Por eso sugería que podía tener sentido concesivo y pedía ayuda para afinar la traducción...

Gracias.


----------



## adicte

el romanticismo de Jena rechaza la filosofía kantiana* a la vez que* éste es marcado/ se distingue por la imposibilidad de volver a una filosofía dogmática inspirada por Wolff


----------



## Ludovico II

Gracias, adicte.


----------



## Asthenia182

Nueva pregunta
​
*Bonjour, j'aurais besoin de vos avis concernant ma phrase et l'utilisation de "mientras":*
*"Estoy segura de que no podría encontrar lugar más adecuado donde estudiar un año en España para mejorar mi español mientras estudiando las asignaturas correspondiendo a mi Licencia."*
*Est-ce correct?*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Idée de simultanéité de deux procès qui peut se rendre par mientras + indicatif (mientras estudiaré) ou subjonctif (mientras estudie) mais *non gérondif.*
Autre possibilité= sin dejar de + infinitif.
NB Las asignaturas que corresponden/ correspondan.


----------



## esteban

Autre possibilité pour traduire _tout en_ : 

... mejorar mi español _al tiempo que_ curso las asignaturas correspondientes a mi licenciatura."

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Darloup

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà vérifié les sujets postés dans ce forum sur cette expression, mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre les équivalences...

En français, l'expression 'tout en" peut avoir deux significations différentes :

1) Une signification SANS contraste (exprimant une action parallèle):

Exemple : "Je me promenais sur le chemin *tout en sifflant* avec les oiseaux qui m'accompagnaient".

2) Une signification AVEC un contraste (exprimant donc une action parallèle ET contradictoire) :

Exemple : "J'ai mangé son sancocho *tout en redoutant* les conséquences sur mon estomac". 

Il me semble que l'espagnol, beaucoup plus riche que le français, peut faire cette différence.

L'emploi systématique du gérondif ne parvient pas à rendre cette opposition dans le second exemple. "Comi su sancocho temerando las consequencias etc..."

J'ai l'impression qu'il me manque quelque chose pour souligner le contraste dans le second exemple ... Mientras?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Paquita

Il me semble que la valeur concessive serait mieux rendue par une vraie expression de concession : aunque, a pesar de ou pese a ...et peut-être un substantif au lieu d'un verbe pour ces deux derniers.

Tu peux aussi avoir recours à  "a la vez que" (simple simultanéité, mais le fait de "redouter" contient déjà une idée de concession) ou encore sin dejar de...

Quant à "temerando", je te conseille vivement de consulter un conjugueur  (lien dans le dico de WR)


----------



## Darloup

Ok, OK, temiendo (j'étais fatigué à 3 heures du matin lorsque j'ai posté ce message) 

Merci de ta réponse - je vais l'étudier...

Mais l'idée de contraste est justement ce que je souhaite exprimer. Donc, un second exemple pourrait être :

"Elle lui sourit tout en le maudissant".

Dans ce cas, "Tout en" en français exprime parfaiment cette contradiction simultanée que j'aimerais rendre en espagnol.

Prenons un autre exemple: Comment traduiriez vous en espagnol: "Elle l'aimait tout en ne comprenant pas ses propres sentiments".

"'Aunque" me semble plutôt être "malgré", non ?


----------



## Darloup

Bonjour,

Je poursuis toujours mes recherches pour pouvoir traduire "tout en" en espagnol...

Que pensez-vous de l'utilisation de "con" ? (Exemple trouvé dans un livre) :

"La casa, con ser muy pequeña, tiene mucho encanto".

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce utilisé ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nikem

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Acá les propongo otra frase con la expresión "tout en+gérondif":

  Ce rapport a préconisé de créer un Conseil rattaché directement au président de la République au niveau des orientations *tout en* dépendant fonctionnellement du Premier ministre. 
Ese informe ha preconizado la creación de un Consejo ligado directamente al presidente de la República en lo que respecta a las orientaciones, *mientras que* depende funcionalmente del Primer ministro.

¿Cómo sé si es efectivamente "mientras" y no "aunque"? Imagino que es mientras porque ambas partes de la frase no son contradictorias...


----------



## lapetitebiquette

Nueva pregunta
​
Buenos días, 

tengo que traducir una frase del francés al español: es una frase que proviene del programa de estudios de mi universidad. No sé cómo traducir la expresión "tout en" porque me parece que no se puede traducir por "mientras" y tampoco por "aunque".

Aquí va la frase en francés: 
 
Nos programmes d’études permettent une formation générale et progressive, tout en gardant une grande flexibilité dans les contenus et dans l’ordre des enseignements à suivre. 
 
Aquí mi traducción: 
Nuestros programas de estudios permiten una formación general y progresiva, además de una gran flexibilidad en los contenidos y en el orden de los cursos a seguir. 

Qué les parece? 
gracias


----------



## Ming Dang Go

lapetitebiquette said:


> ..., además de una gran flexibilidad en los contenidos ...


 
Hola

Para 'tout en gardant' puedes usar:

manteniendo al mismo tiempo
manteniendo
al tiempo que mantienen 
siempre cuidando de mantener

creo que así la traducción se aproximaría más al original.

Saludos.


----------



## yserien

Sí, y guardando, conservando....


----------



## blacklight6

Hola a todos, soy yo de nuevo con mi complicada oración, al menos para mí. 
Espero que me ayuden. Estoy traduciendo un artículo de revista sobre "la terapia sistémica".  
en la siguiente oración no sé cómo traducir "tout en lui disant que", sé que "en lui disant que" es diciéndole que pero el "tout" de adelante no lo entiendo. 

La mère peut repousser l'enfant qui souhaite un câlin tout en lui disant qu'elle l'aime et en lui reprochant son absence de tendresse à son égard. 

Mi intento: 
La madre puede rechazar a su hijo que desea un mimo diciéndole que lo ama y reprochándole su falta de cariño hacia él. 

Gracias!!


----------



## janpol

la phrase aurait le même sens sans "tout", tu peux donc, je pense, traduire cette phrase comme si "tout" n'y était pas.
"tout" fait seulement ressortir un peu plus l'aspect paradoxal, illogique, anormal de l'attitude de cette mère.
"tout" explicite le rapport d'opposition implicite qui se trouverait dans la phrase sans "tout".
La mère peut repousser l'enfant qui souhaite un câlin tout en lui disant qu'elle l'aime et en lui reprochant son absence de tendresse à son égard =  La mère peut repousser l'enfant qui souhaite un câlin *alors qu'*elle lui dit qu'elle l'aime et *qu*'elle lui reproche son absence de tendresse à son égard.


----------



## chlapec

También en español podrías marcar vagamente ese sentido de la oposición utilizando la locución *"al tiempo que" *(indica simultaneidad, pero también tiene un matiz de contraposición).


----------



## WUPPIE

Bonne soir
Me gustaría recibir alguna ayuda sobre la locución *tout en + un gerundio.* P. ej. "tout en restant", "tout en servant", etc. 

¿Quedando por completo? ¿Al quedar por completo? Lo que me interesa es por qué se estructura así.

Muchas gracias 
Wuppie


----------



## MBMC

Hola ! 
J'aimerai avoir une traduction de l'expression "tout en ". Contexte : " le journalisme doit s'adapter au nouvel écosystème digital, tout en conservant son indépendance et sa qualité".
Merci !


----------



## Delark

Buenas, 
Necesito ayuda con esta expresión, mezcla dos elementos de los que se me escapa un poco el uso (_tout en_ y _faisant oeuvre utile_), y me da la sensación de estar construida de forma rara:

*Tout en faisant* œuvre utile à leur façon, au moins quelques-uns, bien des gens sont restés indifférents devant l’affaire espagnole, et ont même parfois dénoncé la tentative d’aider les inculpés comme contre-révolutionnaire.

¿alguien sabe que significa?

muchas gracias, un saludo

___________
Nota de moderación: dar las fuentes bibilográficas del libro que traduces, título, autor, editorial es *obligatorio. *Y

 FUENTE: *Violence et solidarité révolutionnaires - Jean Barrot. Le procès des communistes de Barcelone
http://archivesautonomies.org/spip.php?article591*


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Realizando/desempeñando una labor útil...

¿Qué te parece? Saludos et bonne nuit.

CNRTL


> *b)* _Faire oeuvre_ − _Absol., rare_ et _littér._ *Agir, travailler*. _Ils veulent Chambord pour en être, l'un gouverneur, l'autre concierge, bien gagés, bien logés, bien nourris, sans faire oeuvre_ (Courier, _Pamphlets pol.,_Disc. souscr. acquis. de Chambord, 1821, p. 73).





> − _Faire oeuvre_ + adj. spécifiant ou qualifiant l'activité, l'action._Faire oeuvre scientifique, révolutionnaire; faire oeuvre utile._



P.S. Espera otras propuestas, no sé si se me escapará algo...



> *Tout+gérondif*:
> Según _La nouvelle grammaire du français_ (Hachette-Français langue étrangère) para expresar oposición, el gerundio tiene que estar precedido obligatoriamente por _tout_. Ejemplo: _Tout en travaillant beaucoup pour ses examens, il fait souvent la fête.(=bien qu'il travaille beaucoup...)_
> También esta gramática dice que para expresar concesión se debe preceder al gerundio por _tout_ (sin remarcar que sea obligatorio). Ejemplo: _J'ai accepté ce traitement tout en sachant que son efficacité n'est pas garantie.(=bien que je sache que son efficacité n'est pas garantie...)
> _


----------



## ringostarr

Recuerdo que tenía la misma duda y una profesora me la aclaró de una manera sencilla: "tout + gérondif" expresa una oposición

Por ejemplo: "tout en travaillant beaucoup, il sort très souvent" -> il travaille beaucoup, pourtant il sort très souvent. (él trabaja mucho, sin embargo sale a menudo)

Otro ejemplo: "le journalisme doit s'adapter au nouvel écosystème digital, tout en conservant son indépendance et sa qualité" -> le journalisme doit s'adapter au nouvel écosystème digital, pourtant il conserve son indépendance et sa qualité. (aunque el periodista debe adaptarse al nuevo ecosistema digital, sigue conservando su independencia y su calidad.

El tout no se puede traducir al español, sin embargo, sí tiene un sentido semantico y es el de oposición.

Espero haber podido ayudar.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Delark publicó:


> *Tout en faisant* œuvre utile à leur façon, au moins quelques-uns,  bien des gens sont restés indifférents devant l’affaire espagnole, et  ont même parfois dénoncé la tentative d’aider les inculpés comme  contre-révolutionnaire.



Siguiendo los consejos de Ringostarr se podría decir:
_*Mientras que* algunos desempeñaban una labor útil a su manera, otros tantos se mostraban indiferentes ante.....

_De esta forma (utilizando "mientras que" u otra locución conjuntiva adversativa) se expresa la oposición del *tout+gérondif* en este contexto, ya que en otros casos puede expresar una concesión.

¿Qué os parece? 
Saludos y bonne journée !


----------



## Paquita

DOBRA said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Delark publicó:
> 
> 
> Siguiendo los consejos de Ringostarr se podría decir:
> _*Mientras que* algunos desempeñaban una labor útil a su manera, otros tantos se mostraban indiferentes ante.....
> 
> _



La frase original no opone algunos a otros tantos, sino que "bien des gens" (mucha gente), muchas personas, a la vez que desempeñaban... se mostraban...


----------



## jemagamba

* Nueva pregunta *
​Tengo problemas para traducir esta frase del francés al español...

Certains gaz de l'atmosphère(la vapeur d'eau, le CO2, etc.) retiennent ces rayons et les réémettent vers l'espace et vers la Terre* tout en la réchauffant*.

He aquí mi intento de traducción...

Ciertos gases de la atmosfera (el vapor de agua, el CO2, etc.) retienen estos rayos y los retransmiten hacia el espacio y hacia la Tierra *todo mientras se calienta*.

No se como traducir la parte de _"tout en la réchauffant"_. Estoy asumiendo que se trata de un gerundio (_en réchauffant_) pero no estoy seguro.

¿Como lo interpretarían Uds.?


----------



## jprr

...tierra, calentándola mientras tanto / al mismo tiempo.


----------



## jemagamba

jprr said:


> ...tierra, calentándola mientras tanto / al mismo tiempo.



Ok, ¿Que tal esta propuesta?

Ciertos gases de la atmósfera (el vapor de agua, el CO2, etc.) retienen estos rayos y los retransmiten hacia el espacio y hacia la Tierra *a la vez que la calientan.*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

jemagamba said:


> Ok, ¿Que tal esta propuesta?
> 
> Ciertos gases de la atmósfera (el vapor de agua, el CO2, etc.) retienen estos rayos y los retransmiten hacia el espacio y hacia la Tierra *a la vez que la calientan.*


Me parece buena opción.


----------

